# What has happened to Club Moebius Homepage



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Does someone knows why the Club Moebius Homepage has had no update since a long time?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Does someone knows why the Clube Moebius Homepage has had no update since a long time?


Probably because they are busy producing products. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Does someone knows why the Club Moebius Homepage has had no update since a long time?


Your patience for a little while longer will be rewarded. Quite a lot is planned, along with some unexpected surprises. Just know that there is a reason for the recent inactivity, and that's really about all I can say right now.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello Ron.

That's a relief. I was just concerned because the premise underneath the site creation was so exciting that the simple perspective of some insuccess put me down. :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*big spindrift ?*

*hey ron,... Is there a big SPINDRIFT planned ???????????*

*I sure hope so......I know the little spindrift was a success *


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

RMC said:


> *hey ron,... Is there a big SPINDRIFT planned ???????????*
> 
> *I sure hope so......I know the little spindrift was a success *


 
"All good things to those who wait." - Dr. Hannibal Lecter


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any month in particular in which the announcements will be made.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> Any month in particular in which the announcements will be made.


 
Usually in May, at Wonderfest.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Careful not to feed the Sharks Chum! They'll have to wait like the rest of us!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Seaview said:


> Usually in May, at Wonderfest.


Or in October at iHobby...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seaview said:


> "All good things to those who wait." - Dr. Hannibal Lecter



F-f-f-f-f-f-ava beans.............


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RMC said:


> *hey ron,... Is there a big SPINDRIFT planned ???????????*
> 
> *I sure hope so......I know the little spindrift was a success *


three please................


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> F-f-f-f-f-f-ava beans.............


 


...and a nice chianti. :tongue:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Seaview said:


> "All good things to those who wait." - Dr. Hannibal Lecter


"Meanwhile, let's eat fresh flesh." - Author unknown, maybe not for long. :freak:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello Ron!!

Nothing yet? 

Something over the horizon? 

Thanks.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

New Battlestar: Galactica-TOS kits were announced at Wonderfest, as well as a cute Munsters Lab Diorama featuring Hermann and Grandpa, but nothing Irwin Allen-related. 
In the meantime, there is the new Movie Seaview to work on, which I've just finished and will post pics soon of, and believe you me, it's a BEAUTIFUL kit, Fernando! :hat:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Seaview.

I know that. Great news indeed. 

I am just curious about the site's fate, because the whole idea embedded on it seemed to be interesting. However, there have been no update there since a long time.

I hope they have not given up. :wave:


----------

